# Official 2002/03 Wiz Predictions results



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Updated 3/24/03 after the Warriors game

Poster W-L Percentage

NorthEast Wiz 28-13 68%
BCH 20-18 53%
Jazzy1 20-21 49%
Local_sportsfan 21-14 60%
Doggpound 6-3 67%
Schotzors 10-15 40%
MikeDC 1-2 33%
ThiTo3 1-0 100%
erickboy22 16-13 56%
wizards1 8-2 80%
LAWizards 1-0 100%
JGKoblenz 16-10 62%
TrueBluefan 1-0 100%
rynobot 3-5 38%
Drangsmke1 1-0 100%
KC 2-1 66%
shroombal 1-1 50%
potland03 1-2 33%
CT10 1-0 100%
mzaretsk 0-1 0%
Vin Diesel (The Dancer) 1-0 100%

Headlines:

- This is pitiful
- Local has the definite lead (other than me of course)


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

> Doggpound doesn't look like the bad juju man to me.


hahaha, thanks man.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Give it time. He already has bets on the table when the Wiz play Miami.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

So which team will my bad ju-ju affect when they play each other? The Heat or the Wiz? They DO play this Saturday at the Chinatown Metro Stop Arena. 

fyi-(BCH and I have a season long bet on the Wiz-Heat regular season record, and typically make a side bet on each game in that series during the season)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like this but I have the Jurgenson syndrome so I have to be more critical of my picks.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

After opening night, Ive decided not to make predictions when dealing with the Wiz.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Everyone got this game correct. Keep it up bad juju man.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Actually, I'm pretty sure I called for the Jazz to win this one.

edit: went and checked, and I indeed did pick the Jazz. maybe there is something to this ju-ju thing after all, lol. I still say "Up yours Jabu", but I do think Jesus Christ COULD hit a curve ball.....


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Doggpound</b>!
> Actually, I'm pretty sure I called for the Jazz to win this one.
> 
> edit: went and checked, and I indeed did pick the Jazz. maybe there is something to this ju-ju thing after all, lol. I still say "Up yours Jabu", but I do think Jesus Christ COULD hit a curve ball.....


Actually the bad juju man made the wrong call. Also, his bad juju will try and lure us into thinking it is gone. Do not be fooled because it will come back to haunt.

So fix his score up.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry I missed this. Will adjust the percentages.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Local zooms into the league. I don't see much change happening after the Memphis game.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

BCH is firmly in the lead of the major predictors (10 or more predictions). 

schotzers is having a tough time but you gotta love a homer.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

How am I doing Northeast can't be that good especially since I have Jurgenson syndrome.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> How am I doing Northeast can't be that good especially since I have Jurgenson syndrome.


Jazzy1

I'm updating the first post in this thread after every game. You are a little below .500.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I am assuming the 12/15 update was after the toronto game. Right?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Where am I? I picked the Mavs and should be 1-0.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

my name is rynobot not Rynobot, please fix.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Where am I? I picked the Mavs and should be 1-0.


I got you Kid!


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> my name is rynobot not Rynobot, please fix.


No problem!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> I got you Kid!


 

Thanks!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

why did Chops get banned? Even though this is the first post I have ever seen of his


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Let me calculate these results and sedn this off to someone.


----------

